# Just a few questions about 2.5



## b0g (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey guys,
I'm thinking about going from a 2003 1.8t (stock) to a 2006-2008 2.5. I do have a few questions. 
From personal opinion,
How do you find the 2.5? Do you like it? Does it have enough "kick" when yo ustep on it? I understand its around 150hp so its not too bad.
how is reliability? Is it one of them cars that is always in the shop ( Thanks 1.8t for making my experience a nightmare!) 
Is the 2.0t really worth getting or just stick with 2.5 if you plan on dropping it and making it a head turner?
Thanks


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

2.5L will have less problems than the 2.0T because it is not boosted. The engine itself is very reliable, especially in stock formThere is enough power there to pass cars on the highway and move around town. The GTI will get slightly better fuel economy. And, IMO, the Rabbit looks better dropped than the GTI - something about the front grille doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Just a few questions about 2.5 (b0g)*

If you go with the 2008 or newer, you'll get 170 hp instead of 150. I haven't driven the newer ones but I've found the power level more than adaquate at all times except driving up mountins with the A/C on, a trunk full of suit cases and salad dressing, and a mother in law in the back seat. It still goes, just needs to downshift a couple gears.


----------



## Peel Box (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Just a few questions about 2.5 (b0g)*

I've driven every VW you can think of beginning with 1.8 Rabbit GTI, 16V, 2.slow, 1.8T, R32, VR6 GTI, you name it. I find the 2.5 Rabbit quite pleasant. It's super torquey & I rarely ever get it past 4k RPM. The auto is best, it has 6 gears & uses the power better vs. the 5spd. Cruises at 80 at around 2300-2400rpm so it sips gas. No need for the higher HP 2.5 & the lower HP 2.5 can be cured with Neupseed flash. Like the other poster says the Rabbit look better IMO in the front end. Sometimes I can't even tell it's running. If you're into mods the 2.5 sounds sexy, almost on par with the R32, just not quite so raw but def better than the fart can sound of the 1.8t with exhaust (4cyl). It also does 100mph at 3k rpm in auto trim. Good luck.


----------



## b0g (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys.
After having an issue over issue with the 1.8t. I am really debating about going with the 2.5. It'll be easier on my bank account and well, it a little more roomy. I'm a tall guy at 6.2 so ya know, the 1.8t is a little snug


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

being tall wont give you any issues at all im always worried bout that too but i went to throw the seat all the way back and i could barley touch the pedals haha


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

From the posts I've seen on here, I would avoid the 2006's since VW was still working out problems with the new model. Not necessarily engine-related problems, mind you, but just saying.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_From the posts I've seen on here, I would avoid the 2006's since VW was still working out problems with the new model. Not necessarily engine-related problems, mind you, but just saying.

I have a 2006 built Feb 06 and the problems it has had are a broken windshield washer hose, dead keyless entry battery, and slight bubbling on the radio soft touch trim. Nothing that could even remotely be considered critical.
That being said, the 2005.5 and very early 2006 models do seem to be slightly more trouble prone. Not that there aren't a lot of those with 0 issues.


----------



## Legendre (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_From the posts I've seen on here, I would avoid the 2006's since VW was still working out problems with the new model. Not necessarily engine-related problems, mind you, but just saying.

I have a 2006 and there is no problems at all. I had 2005.5 before and that thing had some minor issues, but okay as well.


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Just a few questions about 2.5 (b0g)*

I've had my '08 Rabbit for about 3 weeks now and I love it (minus the small dent on the roof). Doesn't get as good gas mileage as I'd hoped. I averaged 29mpg last tank mostly highway. I shift at ~2k and it still picks up speed well. Sits around 3k at 70mph. Rev hang sucks though. Looking to get chipped if I can find somewhere around here to (lame ass S. Dakota). I'd say go for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (Legendre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Legendre* »_I have a 2006 and there is no problems at all. I had 2005.5 before and that thing had some minor issues, but okay as well.

Yeah, I'm not saying all of those cars have problems, just that they may be more prone to them, as opposed to the 2007's or 2008's.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Jon1983)*

I love my 2.5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








With an intake only, they sound great. 
Torque is awesome. You can pull out of a dead stop in third if you want...lol
Now at 40K, no engine related problems at all. Be prepared to replace rear brakes a lot though...








There seem to be more mod options for the 2.0t, but the 2.5 community is coming along nicely.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Little video for you. 


_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 10:15 AM 1-24-2010_


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_
Now at 40K, no engine related problems at all. Be prepared to replace rear brakes a lot though...










For some reason the 2007 Jetta (and only that year) had really fast wearing brakes. I'm at 48k miles and haven't touched them yet.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_
For some reason the 2007 Jetta (and only that year) had really fast wearing brakes. I'm at 48k miles and haven't touched them yet. 

Do you notice more brake dust on the rears vs the fronts? Im 08 and I do, but only have 7k. Just wondering if this got sorted on the later years


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_
Do you notice more brake dust on the rears vs the fronts? Im 08 and I do, but only have 7k. Just wondering if this got sorted on the later years

Yes there is quite a bit more on the back than front on mine since the car has a rear brake bias. The problem with the 07 was just a bad batch of parts which was switched for 08.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Just a few questions about 2.5 (b0g)*

I have a 2007 Jetta 2.5L it is just rolling up on 50,000 with a C2 stg2 turbo kit that's been on most of that mileage. the motor has had "0" problems and I just had the brakes checked at 45,000 during my last oil change. I change my oil at 5,000 religiously. oil changes are cheap insurance. I go the full 5,000 miles with absolutely no oil usage. it is always right where it is supposed to be.I would highly recommend the 2.5L VW to anyone. that 20HP difference is just PR hype.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

I have talked with a few VW/Audi mechanics and they all say the same thing... the 2.5 is one of the best engines they have ever seen. very few problems if any, the 2.0t Tsi and Fsi they said have alot of problems with fuel pumps and crankshaft. a guy bought a 2010 GTI about 2 weeks after they came out and his fuel pump blew less than a month afterwards. go with 2.5 the community is getting stronger so more aftermarket products are popping up


----------



## b0g (Apr 4, 2007)

Great guys,
Thank you so much. I am really considering buying a 2.5. Now the hard part is finding a manual one


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

2.5 FTW!!!!!! 
it is a pretty strong motor actually. I would never buy/own a factory turbo car out of warranty (after three experiences)... especially a VAG product. My 2.5 has been stress free @ near 40K


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I picked up my 08 with 7 miles on it. It now has 45k on it, and I haven't had 1 issue with it at all. at 43k, I had to have the brakes changed, but I did a lot of mountain driving when I was stationed in AZ. 
I have an intake and exhaust, and it sounds absolutely amazing. I honestly don't regret buying it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stl2.0 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TeamZleep)*

Do it. You won't regret it. I've got a 2008 4-door auto and I love it. Coming from a 2002 2.0 its amazing.


----------



## The Brown Hippo (Dec 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I got a 07 2.5 auto yesterday and I also own a 1.8t gti that has some work done to it and I must say it is a fun car to drive and the motor is pretty strong


----------



## rts6v92 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: Just a few questions about 2.5 (b0g)*

I have a 2005.5 Jetta which I bought new in the spring of '06, with the 5-speed manual and the 2.5. 
I'm coming up on 99,000 miles and have had no issues with the motor whatsoever. I've done all the maintenance myself per the manual, and stip-test fluids every 10,000 miles when I'm doing the oil change. So far, the only thing to have aged out was the brake fluid, but that was due to be changed anyway.
It's a powerful enough motor for the mild style of driving I do, and I like that it always seems to have plenty of torque at the ready. 
In casual conversation with the dealership's service department - whom I see only when passing through to the parts department to get filters and the like - they've shared that the 2.5 has been very reliable and trouble-free, and doesn't seem to have any "known" weaknesses.
A total thumbs up from me on the 2.5








Jim


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

i have about 185,000 on my chipped ko-4 with no issues, the 02j tranny is another story, after reading here you have to pull the cylinder head to change a timing chain, if you keep it long enough WOW$$$, i love my belted 1.8 which i change for parts cost only at home, my girl's stock 08 2.5 sure beats her 07 suby 2.5 legacy by a mile but, there is no comparing to the turbo cars and i get better mpg at 275 hp +290 tq, buts its your $$$$$


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_From the posts I've seen on here, I would avoid the 2006's since VW was still working out problems with the new model. Not necessarily engine-related problems, mind you, but just saying.

I have beat the tar out of my car since day one and it's held up just fine and now has almost 90k on it. 
I've had to replace the power steering harness and two coil packs. 
The coil packs were no fault too. I hosed the engine down and never blew out the spark plug holes so water collected in there and shorted the coil packs.


----------



## abqhudson (Jul 22, 2006)

Just bought a 2007 Jetta 2.5 manual with 32,000 miles on it. Coming from a long line of BMWs, I find that this car drives like a new one - spins like a top and is fun too. No run flats is a plus as are the dipstick and spare tire! Highly recommended.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (abqhudson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abqhudson* »_Just bought a 2007 Jetta 2.5 manual with 32,000 miles on it. Coming from a long line of BMWs, I find that this car drives like a new one - spins like a top and is fun too. No run flats is a plus as are the dipstick and spare tire! Highly recommended.

Thems some funny features to get excited about but congratulations. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuanes (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (classicjetta)*


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Just a few questions about 2.5 (b0g)*

I like the 2.5. It has decent power and potential. The 2.0T might have more potential then even the 2.5Ts but I have heard they aren't has reliable and some 2.0Ts have oil burning issues.


----------



## Sead (Sep 3, 2002)

What is the actual difference between the 150hp and the 170hp engines? Is it just the software or are there any hardware differences in the motor?


----------



## Sead (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (Sead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sead* »_What is the actual difference between the 150hp and the 170hp engines? Is it just the software or are there any hardware differences in the motor?

Anybody know this?


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: (Sead)*

I have a '07 Wolfy. I purchased it in August of that year. At that time, the '08 2.5 was also out. I drove these two engines back to back. I can tell you that I just didn't notice any real difference between the two. Could that be due to maybe under stating the actual hp ratings of the '07? I don't know. I just know that I didn't notice any difference. There is one issue with the 2.5 that I can say is an issue for me. It's the sound. This engine is loud, and not in a very nice way. Especially at startup. Crusing on the highway, with the rpms in the 2k range, it's quite quiet. But at startup, or when under heavy excelleration, the engine can get loud.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

Just over 3 years with my 2.5. Not one issue.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

^^i have no idea what this guy above is talking about with the engine being loud. it sounds amazing for an I5, and its probably the quietest engine i've ever had in a car...almost sounds like a hybrid at normal idle.
consumer reports rated the 2.5L Rabbit the highest in its class for reliability, and my '08 has about 46K miles on it without a single issue. its supposed to be extremely reliable. the car has quite a bit of torque too, and instead of getting the 2.0T i got the 2.5 to go easy on my wallet and am very happy with the decision. no problems passing anyone on the highway, its actually a pretty quick car. driving around the city is awesome as well, its like driving in a small rally car and weaving in traffic is a piece of cake, as is the parallel parking. i absolutely love my Rabbit.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

I've had my 2005.5 since June 2005. Bought it with 4 miles on it and I'm at about 45k right now. Love the car, love the mods and was always so happy that whether it was -10 or 90 degrees out it started up with no fuss and ran smooth. Did all my own oil changes and services and have some bolt on mods to make it a little more fun. Great car and a great driver, I've had several 300+ mile trips with it and its a blast and comfortable for 4 adults on long long trips.


----------

